
The search engine that does not collect any personal information about you - vaggelisifa
https://dribper.com
======
greenyoda
[http://duckduckgo.com](http://duckduckgo.com) also doesn't collect personal
information and supports built-in queries like "whois example.com". How is
this search engine different or better?

~~~
ddw
"Smart Answers" are eeriely similar to DDG's "Instant Answers" too.

------
bobosha
"Me too"

